# Elderly



## jellybelly (Sep 1, 2012)

Does Spain have care agencie's for looking after the elderly or any home assistance like the Uk


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jellybelly said:


> Does Spain have care agencie's for looking after the elderly or any home assistance like the Uk


I know they do in the costa del Sol, I nearly got a job in an expat nursing home (it looked lovely) and I did work as a community carer. Neither were cheap inspite of the wages I received!!! Also with the community job, altho I was more than qualified, I applied and two days later I received a phone call and they arranged to meet me in a car park. From there, they shook my hand, took my details (address, phone number and asked for my previous experiences, quals etc) and then asked me to follow them to my first job of looking after a lovely gentleman, living on his own with dementia and completely bed bound. *I could have been anyone*. I received 7€ an hour and it transpired that the gentlemans family were paying this company 28€ an hour!!!!!! My shifts were 12 hours long and I had no back up!!!


That said, I'm sure there must be some more reputable agencies. I'm sure Age concern in Spain list some?? http://acespana.org/

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

But there is afaik no local authority provided care to the extent that there is in the UK.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

There is nothing in the area where we live (Costa Blanca, north of Alicante) unless you pay a lot of money to an agency.

There is nothing like Social Services in the UK. It is expected that families will look after elderly relatives. If you have no family and cannot afford the private agencies then - tough !!

Age Concern do not have anything in our area. Even the local charity HELP has closed here.

We have lots of charities to help animals but none to help people.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I often see a couple of white coated young ladies in our village visiting the elderly. I don't know on what basis it works.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There is an "Old peoples" home in Oliva (Northern CB), but I'm afraid I have no idea who operates it. It's quite a large place, up in the old town


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> There is an "Old peoples" home in Oliva (Northern CB), but I'm afraid I have no idea who operates it. It's quite a large place, up in the old town


we have one near us, just up the road

we had a thread on this a while back - the main criteria for getting in is residency in the town for a certain number of years previously - can't remember exactly how many but 10 springs to mind for some reason

it's also means tested - if you have an income over a certain threshold you have to contribute - up to full payment

if you only have your pension then they take a certain amount & leave you with some sort of spending money


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

The Andalucia government does provide some services for the elderly. I know this because my husband (who is Spanish) has an uncle who is bedridden and who has been living in a nursing home for several years. It's paid for entirely by the Junta de Andalucia. He _was_ on a waiting list for quite a long time to get in, but while he was on the waiting list he had a carer sent to his home twice a day to move him, bath him, etc - also paid for by the Junta de Andalucia. They also provided a device to lift him in and out of bed and a wheel chair.

So some services are available, but I suspect that they are reserved for the most needy.


----------

